# Tae Kwon Do Posters ROLL CALL!



## Fing Fang Foom (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi all, I am still fairly new here and I see a lot of peep's view the TKD section but not all of you post.

SO I thought it would be nice if everyone that views this section on a regualr basis came by and said; "HI" 

So, rather if your an OLD poster or a NEW one, stop by this thread and give a shout out! Feel free to give a little intro to yourself if you wish, that way we can all know who we are standing in the grocery store line with 


I'll start:

Some call me the space cowboy, some call me the gangster of love, but you can just call me FingFangFoom! 

I like long walks on the sidewalk with my kids,

an occassional









(ok, maybe more then just an occassional one) :lol:

and I ....

am a postaholic 



Look forward to "meeting all of you"


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 8, 2010)

Well I am terryL965 that is how old my kids was when I started here, I am the* ULTIMATE POST WHORE EXTREME *and all that post here knows that it is even in my signature. I love TKD and it loves me back. I have evn been known to have one or 500 drinks on a nightly encounter while at Nationals, just ask a few people here...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am married with three boys 12-14 and 16 they all compete and so does my wife, me I am a fulltime instructor and retired school teacher.


----------



## Gorilla (Aug 8, 2010)

I am one of the non-practicing yet very involved TKD parents on here.  Live in Las Vegas. I am very lucky to have a beautiful wife and two great children 13M/16F).  Both my kids happen to do TKD. We are members of TWO DRAGONS (TDT) Master Terry Blackburn!!!!

I have been posting on Martial Talk for 1 year its is the best Martial Arts forum on the Internet!!!!!


----------



## mango.man (Aug 8, 2010)

I am Charles.  My handle "mango man" is from the Jimmy Buffett song, "Son Of A Son Of A Sailor"  

_Now away in the near furture
southeast of disorder
you can shake the hand of the *mango man*
as he greets you at the border_

I have personally taken 1 TKD lesson in my life and have otherwise been a sideline observer for just over 13 years, of my daughter Samantha, a 2nd dan who currently trains under the watchful eyes of Tim Thackrey and Josef Salim at Team-X Sport Taekwondo in North Hollywood, Calif.


----------



## StudentCarl (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm Carl. I started taekwondo in 1979 with Master Robert Allemier in Lansing, MI, and stopped as a red belt when I left for college and the military because I couldn't find a place to continue. 

I started back 30 years later with Master Brad DeMinck at Lakeshore Taekwondo Academy (LTA), in Grand Haven, MI, and will test this fall for my red belt, coming full circle. My (now) 16 year old son discovered TKD when I began again, and I was privileged to watch him win gold sparring in Orlando this summer.

In addition to being a student of TKD, I'm a member of our competition team at 47, and am a student assistant with the younger kids' classes. By day, I'm a high school special education teacher and consultant.


----------



## Fing Fang Foom (Aug 8, 2010)

....fo'got to mention, everyone that responds will get a KK (aka Karma Kiss aka a "thank you") at least from me 

Thanks for all that have responded so far, it is really kewl meeting people this way.  I wish I would have heard about computers and forums sooner. 

Terry, you are Da Man fo sho!!!  39K posts, wow!!!  You are the 10th Dan of posting no doubt about it!   

G-man, you have been super helpful since I got here, I would of thought you had been around for way more then just 1 year.  Glad also you are just a "CP" like myself  

MangoMan, love the handle! (and the song).   I checked the "INTERNATIONAL MA RANKINGS OF PARENTS SLIGHTLY ENVOLVED IN SPORTS", and I am pleased to let you know that you are ranked higher then me and Gman... (that 1 lesson must of paid off).   

Stu-Carl, Love lansing and the Spartans, Lil' TIger has a "junior State Basketball uniform" she loves to wear every March!  Thank you from ALL of us for the job you do with special needs children,  You are a superspecial person indeed 


Keep the roll call going Peeps!!!!


----------



## ATC (Aug 8, 2010)

They call me Art (Yes you hang me on a wall), On here I go by ATC, that use to be the name of our "*Club*" (that was for you Tez), we are now "*TAEMA*" (long story but not a bad one). TAEMA is owned and ran by Master Andrew Suh, located in San Jose California.

Not sure how long I have been posting here, guess I could check my profile to see but nah. I have 3 kids that all have been doing TKD since the age of 4. Well the youngest just copies what she sees the other two do. She is only 3. One more year until she is formally doing it. I think 4 is the perfect age to start.

I have been doing Martial Arts since the age of 8 myself. I have studied formal and informal quite a few arts. Boxing, TSD, Chin Na, Hapkido, Wrestling, and now TKD (Well I studied it back in the 70's but they called it Karate). Guess I will have to test for my 3rd Dan sometime next year, not looking forward to it at all.

I may need to join a 12 step program soon, because I think I am addicted to this drug called MT.


----------



## jthomas1600 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey, I'm JT. I've been taking TKD with my kids for about 1.5 years. I'm out of the dojang for months at a time due to my job (I work in Brazil in the offshore oil industry) and came across this site looking for ways to stay connected with ma when I'm at work. I joined this site because it seemed pretty busy, but then Fing Fang Foom jonined a month later and it's been crazy busy now.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm Daniel, but on some sites, I go by the handle 'Celtic Tiger.'

I've drifted to hapkido in recent years and have a strong interest in kumdo.  But taekwondo is my first MA, and as such will always be special will always be practiced.

Daniel


----------



## CrimsonPhoenix (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm CrimsonPhoenix, aka Crimson or Phoenix, though I will respond to "hey you!" also. 

MT is addicting, but I read way more than I end up posting here. Part of that is due to a college schedule, the other due to good intentions that rarely get acted on -- call it procrastination? 

I started TKD when I was 11 and joined my current school at 13. I'm hoping to test for red belt within a year, though time really isn't a big issue to me. I've decided that I'm in martial arts for the long run and at some point I want to become the teacher that my instructors are to me. I'm just an assistant instructor right now, but I love getting to help out with the kids class every chance I get.


----------



## Fing Fang Foom (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks all!  This is becomin' one big happy family 


ATC, you are a true corner stone here and I always look forward to all of you posts!  You always exude such a great joy in posting about your kids and I truely love that!  You will kick *** in your 3rd dan test, of that I have no doubt   

JT, Off shore oil in Brazil!  WOW, truely a very cool job to get to travel the world like that!  You don't happen to drink Dos Equis do you?!  Very envious that you take TKD with your kids, I am sure they love you for it  

Celtic T,  I have been a Huge fan of your ever since_ "Narrow road to the Deep North",_ had no idea you were into martial arts as well!  Keep it up my man, love your posts   

Phoenix, you are and always will be one of my favorite Xmen charecters.  Rise from the ashes of college and snatch that red belt you deserve it!  You will be a great instructor someday, so it is written,...so it is done


----------



## Earl Weiss (Aug 8, 2010)

No secrets here. I use my real name. 
More details at my website . 

http://sites.google.com/site/ntkdacad/

http://371078645507472465-a-1802744...dkYi7DmGyafaVmikA8eH3LTGkI2A==&attredirects=0


----------



## ATC (Aug 8, 2010)

Earl Weiss said:


> No secrets here. I use my real name.
> More details at my website .
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/ntkdacad/
> ...


 
Nice Resume.


----------



## Fing Fang Foom (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the Shout out Earl!

I used to have a good friend in Frankfurt, Germany named Weiss, only difference is he spelled it *WEIß *

*Love that double "S" thingy with the S's   *


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm IcemanSK, but you can call me Tom if you like. I began TKD 28 years ago as a teen. I had such a rough time with bullies in junior high that I started TKD as soon as high school started. Funny thing was, the bullies mellowed out in high school.

I've trained under both Korean & American masters. I've even had the privilege of training a few times under MT's own Master Earl Weiss. I've trained in full contact rules kickboxing, Western boxing & a bit of Hapkido during my time in TKD as well.

I used to post much more on MT, but now I post when I have something of worth to contribute to a thread. There are many good folks on here.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 8, 2010)

IcemanSK said:


> I'm IcemanSK, but you can call me Tom if you like. I began TKD 28 years ago as a teen. I had such a rough time with bullies in junior high that I started TKD as soon as high school started. Funny thing was, the bullies mellowed out in high school.
> 
> I've trained under both Korean & American masters. I've even had the privilege of training a few times under MT's own Master Earl Weiss. I've trained in full contact rules kickboxing, Western boxing & a bit of Hapkido during my time in TKD as well.
> 
> I used to post much more on MT, but now I post when I have something of worth to contribute to a thread. There are many good folks on here.


 

Tom you are one of the true TKD'ist on MT, you have over come so much the past few years. Remember you have alot to offer.


----------



## Fing Fang Foom (Aug 8, 2010)

Love the Name Iceman!  Brings back memories of another fav Xman, and of course the cool one himself in San Antonio!

Privledged to have someone as yourself give a shout out.  Great big KK for you my friend


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 8, 2010)

Fing Fang Foom said:


> Love the Name Iceman!  Brings back memories of another fav Xman, and of course the cool one himself in San Antonio!
> 
> Privledged to have someone as yourself give a shout out.  Great big KK for you my friend



The screen name doesn't come from "Top Gun," as some have thought. It was a ring name given to me by my kickboxing trainer. He said, "you remind me of "The Iceman" Jean Yves Theriault." (the Canadian kickboxing legend) I was thrilled. I said, "wow, do you really think I fight like him?" He laughed & said, "No way. But ya do kinda look like him." The SK was from that gym "Superkick." That trainer ( Kevin, from my sig at the bottom) died of a brain tumor at 42 years old in 1999. I named my Taekwondo school after him. :asian:


----------



## Gorilla (Aug 8, 2010)

Earl Weiss said:


> No secrets here. I use my real name.
> More details at my website .
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/ntkdacad/
> ...



Skokie was famous in the 70's...I have a very good friend from Evanston...My favorite city on the planet is Chicago during th fall...Love Wrigley Field


----------



## Carol (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't do TKD.  I just think Tom and Terry and the rest of ya's are pretty cool folks.  And FingFangFoom totally rawks as a name.


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 8, 2010)

My first name is Alex.  I consider myself a Goju-ryu karate man foremost these days but I have studied many other martial arts at least briefly to get a taste of them.  In my youth, I did nothing except travel and practice martial arts until my money ran out.    I also hold black belts in aikido and tae kwon do, and I am the co-head of a church TKD program.

I enjoy teaching martial arts with a focus on practical outcome over anything else.  I have been teaching a set of Shorin-ryu karate-inspired applications to the Choi hyung for a few years now, and eventually I would like to publish a free pdf book demonstrating them across the Pinan kata and Choi and Palgwe hyung.


----------



## ralphmcpherson (Aug 8, 2010)

I did karate for a little while in highschool but was never that serious about it. A mate of mine did zendokai at the same age but also gave it away. We both had our first kids at the same age a month apart and decided that when they were 5 we would start them in martial arts. We chose tkd mainly because the GM of our club had lived in our street growing up and he had quite the reputation and we knew his club had beed around since the early 70's and we had known many of his students over the years. We both went along with our kids and participated in the class so our kids would be a bit more comfortable by having their dads by their side. At the conclusion of the lesson we came to the conclusion that our kids were still a bit too young but we were both hooked. Several years on and Im a first degree black belt and my only regret is that I wish Id started younger.


----------



## Manny (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi my name is Manuel that's why my nick is Manny I think I am the only Mexican here, I am an avid shooter and a little hunter (only hunt with my dad), I love frirearms,knives and almost any kind of weapon, I like to read mostly about Mexican Hystory,also like rock music and my favorite rock bads are Journey,Van Halen,AC/DC,Styx,REO Speed Wagon,Deff Leppard, and all the rock bands from the 80's. I started in Korean Karate back in the mid 80's got my bb in 1987 and continued training till 1990-92 then quit and got involved in practical pistol . In may 2007 I returned TKD, now I am a senior instructor second dan black belt in a nice dojang.
I've been having kenpo karate lessons since july 2009.

Martial Arts are my passion.

I am married with my high school girl have two beautiful daugthers, Laura a 13 yo dancer and Ana a 9 yo track racer, wife is an acountant a school teacher, I run the family bussiness.

Brevages??? mmmm I like light beer and brandy, my favorite food is the Mexican ,japanese  and italian.

Manny


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 9, 2010)

Carol said:


> I don't do TKD. I just think Tom and Terry and the rest of ya's are pretty cool folks. And FingFangFoom totally rawks as a name.


 

Carol you rock and always have my dear.....:asian:


----------



## Fing Fang Foom (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Carol, Dancing, Ralph, and Manny!

I believe our roll call is up to 17 peeps...Keep it comin' folks


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Aug 9, 2010)

Fing Fang Foom said:


> Celtic T, I have been a Huge fan of your ever since_ "Narrow road to the Deep North",_ had no idea you were into martial arts as well! Keep it up my man, love your posts


At the risk of looking silly, I am not sure what you are refering to, but thank you.

Daniel


----------



## Fing Fang Foom (Aug 9, 2010)

Was just being silly (as always), Daniel Sullivan is also the name of a great broadway producer/actor.  The show referenced was one of his first


----------



## chrispillertkd (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello, all. I'm Chris. I started Taekwon-Do back in 1981 when I was 10 with now-Master Terry Batch and his wife Mrs. Emily Batch. I liked it so much I quit after my 9th gup test. (Yeah, who knew training was going to be _hard_ even for the kids?)

Never really shook the MA bug though and returned to training with the Batches in 1986 when I was 15 and still train with them even though I now reside in Pennsylvania instead of Michigan. I tested for my 5th dan in October of 2008.

I usually look over MT every few days, post my opinions and occasionally have a point. 

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Fing Fang Foom (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Chris!

That makes 18 so far!  Come on peep's, I know there are more lurkers out there....come jump on and introduce yourself


----------



## Miles (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello!  My name is Peter.  I've been training since 1975, first in the ITF style and now Kukki-TKD.  I can't think of what my life would be without TKD.

I've been married for 24 yrs and have a 22 yr old son who made it to 1st guep before quitting (darn Jesuit High School and all the homework!) and a 17yr old daughter who prefers to swim.

I don't post nearly as much as I used to, but I try to sift through the threads regularly.


----------



## KenpoVzla (Aug 9, 2010)

Alright, you got me! I'll be checking the Taekwondo section from now on. Though I practice Taekwondo, I seemed to have managed to read the other sections and not this one. There's definitely a lot here on MT.


----------



## d1jinx (Aug 9, 2010)

Earl Weiss said:


> No secrets here. I use my real name.
> More details at my website .
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/ntkdacad/
> ...


 

OMG.  What a small and Ironic world.  

So I just returned from my annual trip to Chicago.  On our way to my wifes mothers house, we drove past a TKD school (Last Thursday) on Oakton in Skokie on our way to Evanston.  I saw the school (I always look for TKD schools) and thought "I wonder if I know who that is?".  My wife said, that school has been there a long time since she went to the community college across the street (sortof across).

So I get home this weekend and Im reading, trying to catch up here on MT.... and there's the same school.

WOW.

Next time I will have to make time and stop and visit... if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Fing Fang Foom (Aug 9, 2010)

21 down....... thousands to go


----------



## Earl Weiss (Aug 9, 2010)

d1jinx said:


> OMG. What a small and Ironic world.
> 
> So I just returned from my annual trip to Chicago. On our way to my wifes mothers house, we drove past a TKD school (Last Thursday) on Oakton in Skokie on our way to Evanston. I saw the school (I always look for TKD schools) and thought "I wonder if I know who that is?". My wife said, that school has been there a long time since she went to the community college across the street (sortof across).
> 
> ...


 

Actualy we train at the Park District across the street. But, if you come back contact me and we can set something up.


----------



## d1jinx (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello,,

My name is David.... I go by D1JINX because i am not just a Jinx.... I am D-1-Jinx. My Avatar is the donkey for the obvious reason.... I can be an ***. Smart or just plain.... 75% of my comments are in good humor and fun... Also, I'm not easily impressed.... If you suck.... I wont say you were great! I have always called it how I see it and believe in being straight forward.

I have been training/studying/and attempting to perfect taekwondo for 24 years 9 months. I Started at the age of 12. I attempted another style prior to that (age 10) but that dont count because I didnt really learn anything except what a crook some instructors could be. (story for another time). My first instructors were a second family to me. They took care of me and helped raise me. They allowed me to live with them when I hit those horrible years and could not get along with my Mother or Father. They prevented me from quitting high school when no one else could. Their children ARE my brother and sister and have been from the day they were 2 years old and a new born. They know me as their older brother.

I joined the AF at 21 to get away from the life I was heading for. Baltimore is a bad place for someone trying to find themselves. My journeys have allowed me the experience of meeting and making many friends because of TKD across the world. Currently there is a group of us around the country that help support eachother whenever possible. We get together a few times a year for eachothers tournaments to officiate and help out. The Bonding and lifelong Friendship has been the greatest reward I have recieved from TKD. Along with my life.... yes it has saved me a few times....(more stories for later)

Over the years I started with the KKW/WTF Taegueks, went to ATA Songahm's, Then the ITF Hyungs (Chon-ji - gyebeak), back to KKW/WTF Taegueks. (safe to say, I dont remember much of the ATA or ITF stuff cause I only did them when I was training at that current school... I will recognize it if I see it but the WTF stuff I have been doing since I was 12 and even when I was doing the others, i kept practicing those as well)

I am a KKW 5th Dan in TKD, 1st Dan Gumdo, and have some experience in Hapkido (it was part of our TKD curriculum/requirement for rank and never a seperate HAPKIDO thing for ranking...)
I have my Kukkiwon Master Instructors License 3rd Class, USAT LVL1 coach, USAT C-3 Referee (woopdi-dooo), a few World Taekwondo Academy (WTA) certs, USNTF Master Instructor cert, USNTF Associate Referee, USNTF Gumdo asistant instructor cert. AND a whole bunch of other crap I paid for....

I participate in whatever Organization (USAT,USTC,AAU,USNTF, local Y...) that has something to Offer. I expect nothing in return (seems easier that way). Although around 2000, I was introduced to the United States National Taekwondo Federation USNTF. I had the honor and privilage to meet Grandmaster Kwon. A very honest and respectable Korean Master who truly believes in TKD and the growth and purity of the ART. I have made many friends in the ORG and will continue to give my support to GM Kwon. It has always been a friendly fair environment that lacks the corruption of some of the others.....

I came to MT around 2008, but registered and began posting in JUNE 2009. hit a few times where i couldnt go an HOUR without reading something on here. I have found a "Plethora" of good info and people here.... 

talk to you soon.


----------



## Spookey (Aug 10, 2010)

Roll Call - such a great idea...

The handle is Spookey (there is another, without the "e", but I am the one and only!)

 I am an Ohdokwan black belt, having trained for roughly 20 years. I also have experience in Korean Yoo Sool (Hapkido and Yudo).

 Love honor, respect, tradition! Cant stand McDojangs, Commercialism, and those who bastardize the martial arts!

Tae-KWON!
Spooks


----------



## Balrog (Aug 10, 2010)

Howdy from Houston, TX.

I'm Chuck, 5th Degree Black Belt with the ATA.  Been doing Taekwondo for a grand total of 27 years; seems like just yesterday that I started.


----------



## Archtkd (Aug 10, 2010)

Roll Call? Present sir! Reminds me of morning assembly in boarding school. 

Anyway, my name is Patrick and I use the handle archtkd because that's the name of my dojang, which in turn is named after a famous landmark in St. Louis, our beautiful city. My life's not much of a mystery and much of it -- at least the Taekwondo part -- is detailed on my web site -- http://www.archtkd.com/. I joined MT last year, while looking for info on a Kukkiwon course offered in Chicago. I have been sporadically posting ever since and religiuosly read other posters' work. I've also made a number of friends here. One little detail that does not appear in any google search: I'm may be the only Kenyan-American poster on MT.


----------



## DMcHenry (Aug 10, 2010)

Howdy from Texas!  I'm Dennis, began TaeKwonDo at the late age of 18 back in 1976.  Having trained in multiple Korean and Japanese arts, my primary art is TangSooDo, basically just an old form of TKD.

I'm currently taking a class in Modern Arnis, which is a blast.  I also crosstrain in HapKiDo as well.  "It's all fun".

Mac


----------



## Fing Fang Foom (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  We are up to 25 now


----------



## dortiz (Aug 11, 2010)

dortiz here,
David Ortiz

been around the block but started under Dr. Cha Sok Park in TKD/HKD/YUDO/Kumdo then moved around the country for work studying at a bunch of neat schools. My other favorite was under Merrill Jung in San Francisco. Also practiced Kyukoshin Karate, a little Remy Presas Arnis and in the end fell back to my biggest love of Hapkido. Still keep up my TKD and help teach at the school down the street from time to time.

Dave O.


----------



## Fing Fang Foom (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks D!  

26 and still counting


----------



## nuhash (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi, my real name is Sameh (Sammy) and my middle name is Nuhash, on most other forums i am known as STEELSLASHER, it will probably change in the future

I am 16 and have been practicing ITF TKD for about 9 months (my instructor said i have been progressing really quickly for some odd reason), when i was younger i did wing chun but the training style was excessively boring (it focused mainly on patterns, i prefer to practice moves although patterns are really easy for me, recently perfected the tornado kick which was a huge accomplishment for me)

I hope to start competing as soon as i get back home, but it probably wont be the case because of school

In the long term, i want to learn kendo because i like the idea of holding a sword


----------



## Gorilla (Aug 12, 2010)

nuhash said:


> Hi, my real name is Sameh (Sammy) and my middle name is Nuhash, on most other forums i am known as STEELSLASHER, it will probably change in the future
> 
> I am 16 and have been practicing ITF TKD for about 9 months (my instructor said i have been progressing really quickly for some odd reason), when i was younger i did wing chun but the training style was excessively boring (it focused mainly on patterns, i prefer to practice moves although patterns are really easy for me, recently perfected the tornado kick which was a huge accomplishment for me)
> 
> ...



Welcome


----------



## Gorilla (Aug 12, 2010)

I wanted to add something.  The screen name Gorilla comes from my college ALMA MATER.  The Pittsburg State "Gorillas" .  A Division 2 football power house out of Pittsburg Kansas about 95 south of Kansas City Kansas.

http://www.pittstate.edu/

BTW it was picked as one of the best Mid West Colleges by the Princeton Review.


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 12, 2010)

Gorilla said:


> I wanted to add something.  The screen name Gorilla comes from my college ALMA MATER.  The Pittsburg State "Gorillas" .  A Division 2 football power house out of Pittsburg Kansas about 95 south of Kansas City Kansas.
> 
> http://www.pittstate.edu/
> 
> BTW it was picked as one of the best Mid West Colleges by the Princeton Review.




A former Pittburg State coach and alum, Dennis Franchione, pretty much ran Texas A&M football into the ground.  As a Texas Longhorn, I say Go, Gorillas!  :angel:


----------



## Gorilla (Aug 12, 2010)

I am very biased on this! Dennis is a friend of my dad and like me originally from Southeast Kansas. My father has shot all the game film for Pitt State for the last 30 years.  Dennis really wanted the UNLV Job this last go around he got second place.  I was very disappointed.  

We thought Dennis got the short end of the stick @ A&M.  His mistake was ambition. I also think that he was not ready for the spot light of such high profile programs as Alabama & A&M.  The scrutiny in the media was unbearable and the alumni is worse.  He really is a great football coach!  Just not equipped for such high profile programs.  UNLV really missed out he would have done a great job!  Just the right type of school!    

My dad says he is a good guy much maligned.  I never got to know Dennis he is older than me and I left Pittsburg in 1985 about the time that he started coaching at Pitt State.

Go Gorillas!!!!!
Go Longhorns!!!!!!   

And to all my A&M friends you are wrong about Dennis Franchione!!!!


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 12, 2010)

Gorilla said:


> My dad says he is a good guy much maligned.  I never got to know Dennis he is older than me and I left Pittsburg in 1985 about the time that he started coaching at Pitt State.



Seriously, I think everyone who is coaching at that level is great.  By definition, they're in the top 1% of their profession.  It's tough to win at A&M right now.  They have to compete with Texas, Oklahoma, and LSU for players.  I don't know what they need to turn it around, but it's not an easy fix for sure.

Franchione looked quite good at Alabama in his abbreviated stay there and I remember being worried when the Aggies hired him.  He gave Oklahoma quite a scare in a game I was watching between the Tide and the Sooners.  The Tide fans were very angry when the Aggies stole him from them.  If they didn't think he was a good coach, they wouldn't have cared.


----------



## Balrog (Aug 12, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> A former Pittburg State coach and alum, Dennis Franchione, pretty much ran Texas A&M football into the ground.  As a Texas Longhorn, I say Go, Gorillas!  :angel:


Shouldn't that be Go, 'Rillas?


Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Gorilla (Aug 12, 2010)

Balrog said:


> Shouldn't that be Go, 'Rillas?
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.



Thats what my dad says and the rest of the folks in SEK.  How did you know!!!!

GO!!!!Rillas!!!!


----------



## rlobrecht (Aug 13, 2010)

Here, sir.

My name is Rick, and I live in Pearland, a little suburb South of Houston, TX.  My son Trey (nickname for the Third) and I are training at Eternal Martial Arts under Master Joshua Hong.  We've been there about 2.5 years, and are currently half-red/half-black belts.  Now we have to refresh and perfect everything we've learned before testing for our black belt.

I also studied Chayon Rhu (Kim Soo Karate) for a couple of years in the early 80's before my dad was laid off, and I had to quit for financial reasons.

I've learned quite a lot on these forums.

Rick


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey guys, my name is Dr. Benjamin Rush (yes, like the signer of the Declaration of Independance).  I'm a 5th Dan in Moo Duk Kwan Tae Kwon Do (aka Tang Soo Do).  I've trained under Grandmaster Sok Ho Kang for nearly 25 years now.  Although things dojang have softened a bit as society has softened over the years, we are still very traditional.  We now just have to consider liabilities a bit more than we did in the 70's and 80's 

I'm a Chiropractic Physician in Marietta, Ohio, and teach TKD in Parkersburg, West Virginia.


----------



## Fing Fang Foom (Aug 13, 2010)

29 Now Peeps!!!!!!

Keep em comin' folks, Ya'll are on Fire!


----------

